# How to sell Dore Gold bars in black market?



## Indiana (Jun 8, 2010)

Gentlemen,

In the Philippines, there are several native gold holders that are hiding several tons of gold. They kept it secretly bcoz our corrupt gov't knows about it, they will confiscate it or worse kill the au holder.

They usually sell one gold bar ( 6 kilo) at a time...then vanish again into the mountains for several months. They are elusive and very secretive bcoz they know, once false move...they are dead or their gold will be confiscated by gov't or by anybody.

If you are the gold negotiator or agent of these gold hoard transaction.

1) How can you maximize in selling these gold bars to the black market? 
2) Assuming the native au holder had several tons of gold....will you sell it per gold bar?...by the hundreds?...tons or takeover the treasure cave/tunnel?

As the gold trader or expert in these kind of gold transaction, 
3) How you gonna do it w/o passing thru our corrupt gov't Central bank?
4) Will you pay it in cash...bank cert...or whatever?


----------



## nickvc (Jun 8, 2010)

Odd, no responses :shock:


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 8, 2010)

I started one but thought better of it. :shock: 

I have read somewhere that with the measure that you use
it will be measured back to you. Just because the whole
world around you is corrupt doesn't mean that you have to participate. 8)


----------



## Irons (Jun 8, 2010)

Must be expensive, living in the Jungle, that you have to sell those Gold bars to make ends meet. :lol:


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 8, 2010)

lol. Is this a joke?


----------



## linden940 (Jun 8, 2010)

Well....I will buy all bars at $100 each....I wont tell any bank system where you live and I will fly in and fly out and no one will know that I got the bars from you......if you want me to buy them pm me and i will be more than happy to do so!!!!


LMAO.....


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 8, 2010)

Make wedding rings...a lot of them!. Sell for retail.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like a money laundering Scheme, count me out. Wouldn't want to get caught up in any conspiracy, much to easy to convict on. Keep your gold!


----------



## shyknee (Jun 8, 2010)

sniff .sniff .peee yooo!


----------



## Irons (Jun 8, 2010)

gustavus said:


> Sounds like a money laundering Scheme, count me out. Wouldn't want to get caught up in any conspiracy, much to easy to convict on. Keep your gold!



There are no Gold bars. This scam has been going on for over a half Century.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yamashita%27s_gold


----------



## qst42know (Jun 8, 2010)

Kinda reminds me of the guys that sell real gold chains out of the trunk of their car. :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 9, 2010)

Indiana.
I will tell you how to maximalize your profit in this business. Buy AK47 couple hundred rounds and do what you implies your government is already doing. You will surelly maximalize profit and cut expenses.
BTW. arent you Joseph Kwangbugando from Nigeria?


----------



## Palladium (Jun 9, 2010)

Why do i always miss the fun.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 9, 2010)

Palladium said:


> Why do i always miss the fun.




:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## nickvc (Jun 9, 2010)

Palladium said:


> Why do i always miss the fun.


I do believe it is open season so feel free.... :roll:


----------



## Indiana (Jul 16, 2010)

Irons said:


> gustavus said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a money laundering Scheme, count me out. Wouldn't want to get caught up in any conspiracy, much to easy to convict on. Keep your gold!
> ...



No gold bars in the Philippines? hahaha are you joking or plain ignorant about WW2 Japs buried treasues in the Philippines? Haven't you heard the infamous Marcos gold or Yamashita treasure worth $ trillion...that was confiscated by CIA or Gold Cartel?

Read...word for word each of these website below about WW2 treasure ...Marcos gold and stuff...hidden and buried IN THE PHILIPPINES.

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sociopolitica/secretgoldtreaty/letter_appendix8.htm
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sociopolitica/secretgoldtreaty/soldiersoffortune_appendix3.htm
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sociopolitica/secretgoldtreaty/chron_appendix7.htm

And attach picture...are gold bars stockpile found inside ww2 tunnel/cave...est. 10.000 pcs, 6 kilo gold bar..and thats one treasure site alone, there are hundreds buried WW2 treasure site all over the Philippines. The attach picture is PROOF THE AT WW2 TREASURE EXIST in Phils,...oks? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Indiana (Jul 16, 2010)

Irons said:


> Must be expensive, living in the Jungle, that you have to sell those Gold bars to make ends meet. :lol:



When these natives accidentally found these treasure tunnel or caves in the jungle, they are ignorant about the real value of gold bars....sometimes a 6 kilo gold bar will be swap with a sack of rice...or a maybe sold for just a $100 bucks for 6 kilo 22k gold bar....
However, when lowlanders found the natives selling gold bars, usually the mayors tried to capture these natives and squeeze them to tell the whereabouts of their treasure finds, often times these natives are killed if they didn't tell them the exact treasure locations...thats why these native au holders are very2 elusive.

If you read the REAL STORY of Marcos gold or Yamashita treasure....it was the US CIA or Gold bank cartel...SCAMMED the filipino people by confiscating the Marcos gold worth billions/trillions deposited all over the world. Read your Gold history so that you will have these kind of gold infos...oks?


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jul 16, 2010)

One hundred and twenty years from now on most of us will be gone. And the gold will be here. Looks like the real owner is Mother Nature. All we can take with us about gold is the recall of its beautiful and evil shining. Enough for me.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 16, 2010)

Indiana said:


> The attach picture is PROOF THE AT WW2 TREASURE EXIST in Phils,...oks? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


_*Wrong!*_

It is proof of you having posted a picture---and nothing more. 

Harold


----------



## Irons (Jul 16, 2010)

I knew a fellow who made a fortune in Gold in the Philippines. He married the daughter of a very well connected government official who granted him a very generous mining concession. When they left the Country, back in the '60's their luggage was packed with nothing but $100 bills. That was a lot of money and they had a lot of luggage. Having a Diplomatic Passport didn't hurt either.

There's three main ways to make a lot of money: Inherit it, marry into it and become a banker at Goldman Sachs. :mrgreen:


----------



## nickvc (Jul 16, 2010)

Indiana you really haven't made a good impression on the forum.You start by implying that this gold is for sale by back door methods and that it can be had for next to nothing due to the ignorance of the people selling...wrong the whole world knows the value of gold and I for one and probably every other member of the forum know this. This is an open forum and I'm sure that governments and their agencies view much that goes on here due to the high value of the materials discussed ,so be aware you are in someones sights right now. Many of the senior members have had similar offers before and rightly warn of the scams perpetrated by people looking for a quick killing. If this gold exists and you really do have access to it I apologise for what seems a rude attack but I fear you are trying to convince the wrong people and as Harold said you just showed a photograph that can be accessed by just about anyone on the net. Give us some proof that you have access to this gold and you might do a lot better than you have so far.


----------



## Indiana (Jul 16, 2010)

nickvc said:


> Indiana you really haven't made a good impression on the forum.You start by implying that this gold is for sale by back door methods and that it can be had for next to nothing due to the ignorance of the people selling...wrong the whole world knows the value of gold and I for one and probably every other member of the forum know this. This is an open forum and I'm sure that governments and their agencies view much that goes on here due to the high value of the materials discussed ,so be aware you are in someones sights right now. Many of the senior members have had similar offers before and rightly warn of the scams perpetrated by people looking for a quick killing. If this gold exists and you really do have access to it I apologise for what seems a rude attack but I fear you are trying to convince the wrong people and as Harold said you just showed a photograph that can be accessed by just about anyone on the net. Give us some proof that you have access to this gold and you might do a lot better than you have so far.



Nickvc,
1) Have you read my first post? Do you understand clearly what it means?
I will repost it again, for your perusal and scrutiny.

*If you are the gold negotiator or agent of these gold hoard transaction.
1) How can you maximize in selling these gold bars to the black market?
2) Assuming the native au holder had several tons of gold....will you sell it per gold bar?...by the hundreds?...tons or takeover the treasure cave/tunnel?
As the gold trader or expert in these kind of gold transaction,
3) How you gonna do it w/o passing thru our corrupt gov't Central bank?
4) Will you pay it in cash...bank cert...or whatever?
*

_I am simply asking suggestion or opinions from "gold expert" on this forum re gold transactions bcoz I believe they are expert on these field. Whats wrong with that? Is it illegal to ask someone else suggestion or opinion re gold transaction?_
FYI, not all gold holders or sellers are expert on these gold transactions bcoz most native gold holders...are uneducated, doesn't know much the value of gold...much more transact it. 
I NEVER OFFER IT TO SELL TO ANYBODY HERE and the SCAM ISSUES HAD NO BASIS IN THIS TOPIC...am simply asking some opinion how to transact these gold hoard bcoz I know some native holders who had these kind of gold volumes.

In the Philippines there are _two ways to sell LEGALLY the gold. One through central bank and one through individual buyer (black market)...both of these gold transactions are LEGAL,_ as long as you pay taxes if ever you want to bring these gold abroad. FYI, it is not prohibited to sell gold to black market (individual buyer) here, as long as you don't smuggled it abroad. Oks? If you pay the right tax, thats fine.
Most gold holder here sell their gold LEGALLY to black market (individual buyer) bcoz their sale do not want to be monitored by our corrupt local gov't. Assuming if you are a native gold holder/treasure hunter with several hundred tons...would you let the gov't knows that you have hundred tons of gold?...NO WAY( our corrupt gov't officials might be tempted by the treasure hoard and massacre the gold holder/treasure hunter). Besides the gold holder can sell it anyway to black marker LEGALLY?

My questions is WHY MOST OF YOU HERE JUMP ON ME IMMEDIATELY AND HAD SOME RUDE ATTACK?
Is there anybody here that I maligned or victimized here that warranted such actions? :?:


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2010)

Indiana said:


> In the Philippines there are _two ways to sell LEGALLY the gold. One through central bank and one through individual buyer (black market)...both of these gold transactions are LEGAL,_ as long as you pay taxes



Problem solved, pay the tax!


----------



## Indiana (Jul 16, 2010)

gustavus said:


> Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > In the Philippines there are _two ways to sell LEGALLY the gold. One through central bank and one through individual buyer (black market)...both of these gold transactions are LEGAL,_ as long as you pay taxes
> ...



Why would they do that?...if the "gold transactions" questions posted above have not yet been answered.

Besides, If you have a treasure cave with hundred tons...would you call the gov't...hey gov't take 75% of my treasure as gov't share...and by the way, you also taxed my 25% treasure share in my income tax...hehehe. Do you think you have the balls to do that?
Or you simply sell the gold bars to the black market (not CB) and let the foriegn gold buyer pay the proper taxes once he bring it abroad?...which is which...you are the experts right?


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 17, 2010)

Can we have a picture of one of these bars? In a way that we would know its actually you taking the pictures? Maybe a newspaper with today's date in the picture?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 17, 2010)

Indiana said:


> gustavus said:
> 
> 
> > Indiana said:
> ...



Just as sure as your ass points to the ground, every year like clockwork I pay the taxes required by my Government on my income derived from earnings and investments, capital gains from property sold and so forth. A good Chartered Accountant can save you money.

We've never been audited and live a happy care free life without any worries. 

To put you straight this forum is owned by a Canadian, subject to the laws of the land both locally and Internationally, probably monitored by various authorities from around the globe having an interest in what were doing with banned chemicals and how we circumvent the manufacture of same.

Some of the by products of refining precious metals could be used in illicit drug manufacture ( Lithium and Chromium ) or worse the nitrates used in an act of terrorism. It's a given we have watchers.

And now we have you asking how to launder gold, if you have no specific interests in refining your gold as you do mention that the bullion bars are less than pure, take your BS somewhere else besides this forum. We do not need the heat.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well it is nice and show that we are well mannered trying to answer questions. However if questions are totally stupid and put out again and again it shows only one thing. I will say and I am 100% sure that you are scammer trying to lure people in trap of some kind. It is totally stupid to claim to sit on tons of gold and ask how to maximalize profit not to mention black market and not paying taxes. Please stop posting these BS stories and for readers: please ignore messages from people claiming to have tons of gold and the only thing they need is you to help them somehow.

If I will be having cave full of nazi gold I will surelly go to internet and post pictures and story of "help me i dont know what to do?" all over internet. That shows that you are either aprentice scammer who dont know how to con people or you are somebody 11 years old having fun.


----------



## butcher (Jul 17, 2010)

fishing in the wrong waters, these fish are too smart. now quit wasting your time and learn to refine gold.


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 17, 2010)

butcher said:


> fishing in the wrong waters, these fish are too smart. now quit wasting your time and learn to refine gold.



I agree. You're a guppie in a shark tank here. Move on.


----------



## Indiana (Jul 17, 2010)

Gustavus,
*And now we have you asking how to launder gold, if you have no specific interests in refining your gold as you do mention that the bullion bars are less than pure, take your BS somewhere else besides this forum. We do not need the heat.*
Who said that there will LAUNDERING OF GOLD? Buying of gold is NOT LAUNDERING BCOZ ITS LEGAL HERE to buy gold whatever amount you want, as long as you pay your taxes.
Its true that the seller have no interest in refining the gold bcoz usually its the buyer who bring the gold abroad (by paying tax of course)...and refined it in Hongkong or somewhere else. 

Goldenchild,
*Can we have a picture of one of these bars? In a way that we would know its actually you taking the pictures? Maybe a newspaper with today's date in the picture?*
Why would i do that? AM NOT A SELLER NOR THE GOLD OWNER....I NEVER CLAIM THAT I OWNED TONS OF GOLD AND AM NOT SELLING ANY GOLD TO ANYBODY HERE. Am merely asking some opinion how to sell gold, bcoz I know somebody who have that kind of stuff....no more no less.

patnor1011,
*It is totally stupid to claim to sit on tons of gold and ask how to maximalize profit not to mention black market and not paying taxes.*
I think its more stupid if you misunderstood somebody else to own tons of gold, in which he didn't claim to own.
If YOU READ CAREFULLY MY POST, I NEVER CLAIM TO OWN TONS OF GOLD, understand? or you are just plain stupid to assume or didn't understand my post? 
My post is asking some opinion how to sell gold...I NEVER ADMITTED THAT I OWN THEM NOR TRYING TO SELL IT HERE TO ANYBODY HERE...

Asking some *opinion how to sell gold.... is totally different from OFFERING TO SELL OR OWNING THESE GOLD?*
I never offer to sell nor owned these gold....
Before you give your commentaries...READ CAREFULLY AND UNDERSTAND CAREFULLY...what is the meaning of the post, understand?


----------



## Palladium (Jul 17, 2010)

Indiana said:


> READ CAREFULLY AND UNDERSTAND CAREFULLY...what is the meaning of the post, understand?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 18, 2010)

harold,

If nobody can answer Indiana's rebuttal or arguments....Simply, accused him having bad attitude and banned him, problem solve, right moderator ? :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 18, 2010)

Bye Bye "bekhter01"?

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 18, 2010)

or...bye bye...jimdoc1...jimdoc2 ?


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 18, 2010)

bekhter01 said:


> or...bye bye...jimdoc1...jimdoc2 ?


Heh! Wrong again!

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks again Harold.
If he comes back again,if he isn't back already,
I think we should let "The Duck" play with him.
Sound good? He is always upset when he misses 
out on the fun.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 18, 2010)

Not a bad idea, Jim. The duck seems to have more than his share of dirty tricks under his sleeve. 

Get 'im, duck!

Harold


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 18, 2010)

Indiana,

Its clear that half of us think you're running some kind of scam and the other half want proof of what you're claiming. None of us are buying into this. What exactly do you want? We've given you suggestions albiet some in a joking way, which is further proof we are not buying into this. You dont want to take serious advice given to you as an answer. Again what do you seek? Are you really hoping someone will bite on this one? At this point I feel I'm wasting my time replying to this post and will discontinue feeding into this.

goldenchild


----------



## Irons (Jul 18, 2010)

Why would anyone want to convert a lot of perfectly good Gold into a lot of fiat currency?

These characters are fun to play with but it surely is a great wast of time and energy.


----------



## Lou (Jul 18, 2010)

This absurd thread should have been deleted.


Hundred tons of gold (snort!). :roll:


----------

